# Sticky  REW V5 Tips



## JohnM

I thought a few tips on REW V5 might be in order, I'll start with some people may not have come across. Feel free to add any tips of your own.


Measurement (.mdat) files can be opened by dragging them onto the REW window

Impulse response (.wav or .aiff) files can be imported by dragging them onto the REW window

Filter set (.req) files can be opened by dragging them onto the EQ window

Move between measurements with Alt+UP and Alt+DOWN, go directly to a specific measurement with ALT+1 or 2 or 3…9

Move between graphs with Ctrl+LEFT and Ctrl+RIGHT, go directly to a specific graph with Ctrl+1 or 2 or 3…9

Hover over the name of a measurement in the overlay panel to bring up a tool tip showing the measurement notes

Move the cursor over the name of a trace to highlight that trace in the graph

If a measurement has been modified its name is shown in blue on the measurements panel

Use Ctrl+Shift+3 to apply 1/3rd octave smoothing, repeat to remove the smoothing

Use the _Restore Last Removed_ entry in the file menu to recover a measurement that was removed by mistake

Right click in the overlay window legend area to bring up a menu that allows clearing or setting all trace selections

Under Windows or OS X double-clicking on an mdat file opens REW and loads the file

There are keyboard shortcuts for most things


----------



## AudioDH

Thanks John. those are handy tips!


----------



## AudioDH

Thanks John!


----------



## paulspencer

You've done a great job with it John! It's great that you've thought of and added all those little touches. It's a very well thought out user friendly program.


----------



## diapason

Hi.My name is diapason, thank you for the tips!


----------



## paulspencer

I'm not sure what is the correct place for this, but one feature I'd like to see is waterfall normalisation ie how would the waterfall look if EQ were used to get it perfectly flat.


----------



## JohnM

paulspencer said:


> I'm not sure what is the correct place for this, but one feature I'd like to see is waterfall normalisation ie how would the waterfall look if EQ were used to get it perfectly flat.


EQ affects the rates of decay as well as the level, the predicted waterfall on the EQ panel shows how the current measurement would look with EQ applied - there is an example of before and after in the screenshots on the REW page.


----------



## paulspencer

Let me put it this way. Let's suppose you want to compare some bass traps with REW and see the impact on waterfall plots. (That is one thing I've been doing). It can be hard to compare when the response is different. If the waterfalls and decay plots could be normalised, then comparison is easier.


----------



## alaok

thank you for the tips!


----------



## JIMKOVACS

not to mention the mouse-wheel scrolling option to zoom in on out-of scene measurement areas. 
I do anlaysis from 20Hz to 16KHz, and the normal window gives me to 200Hz. BUT if you scroll into the end you find you can open the entire spectrum.... THIS IS AWESOME AND MUST BE TOLD !
(I just discovered by fiddling). 
Incredible Design, John, thanx....


----------



## JIMKOVACS

How can I link your program to my Blog, bro ?? Or is there a Facebook link ? There must be thousands out there who would appreciate this work of art...


----------



## JIMKOVACS

just press CTRL and use the mouse wheel (for newbies...).


----------



## engtaz

Thanks for the for taking the time to share your tips.


----------



## Tomegun

JIMKOVACS said:


> not to mention the mouse-wheel scrolling option to zoom in on out-of scene measurement areas.
> I do anlaysis from 20Hz to 16KHz, and the normal window gives me to 200Hz. BUT if you scroll into the end you find you can open the entire spectrum.... THIS IS AWESOME AND MUST BE TOLD !
> (I just discovered by fiddling).
> Incredible Design, John, thanx....


MAN! That is so cool. Sure glad you posted this. I have two ECM8000 and two EMM6. I use a Blue Icicle or MXL Mic Mate to connect to USB.

When I read this, I had to experiment a little. Neither model have had the "HTS Official Calibration Curve" run. I used a pair of Koss R80 Headphones to play with. Placing the mic's between the cushions and gently holding them in place, I ran a number of 30-20,000 curves. The response between all 4 mic's was almost identical from 30 to 3,000hz. After that there were variations , but averaging the high end showed they were not too far off. Minor variations can show up just by how you hold the cushions and the exact placement of mic each time a curve is run. I'm going to do some free field speaker test's when time permits, but it was sooo neat I can't get over it. All my thanks to everyone who had anything to do with developing the REW.

I'm 70 yrs old and it makes me feel like a youngster when I was a Lab Tech at American Microphone Co.

Best to All, Uncle Tom (tomegun) lddude: :clap:


----------



## JIMKOVACS

hey, oldster, I'm only 57 but feel the same. I actually studied at Altec Lansing in Anaheim in the 30s, and never DREAMED about being able to do all this in Java when I got my hands on my first IVIE RTA unit in the 70s. Enjoy, and keep in touch. http://jimkovacs.blogspot.com/


----------



## Spdntrxi

great thread thanks


----------



## kamenoff

Guys, I am just getting ready to start using the REW..One thing I can't understand, at what level do you set the Volume Master on your preamp/ processor when you run the REW. I did quite a bit of reading but it seems I can't find the answer to this question...
Thanks...


----------



## JohnM

kamenoff said:


> One thing I can't understand, at what level do you set the Volume Master on your preamp/ processor when you run the REW.


Best to set it at the level you normally use when listening, saves any surprises when you go back to normal content and forget to reset it


----------



## terrydeal

John,

I just bought a Berhringer FBQ2496 and am investigating it's many features with my 10 yr old laptop and my vintage RS 33-2050. I have also downloaded you REW. While my budget recovers from my afore mentioned purchase, I am looking at purchasing a USB sound card and USB/midi iinterface. Recently the Tascam
US-122MKII came into view. It has midi out & in and I wondered if this would replace the USB/midi adapter required for REW? With it's phantom powered XLR mic inputs, it would supply the entire suite of componnets
when I buy a calibrated mic.

Your REW is fantastic, by the way!!!

terrydeal


----------



## EarlK

> It has midi out & in and I wondered if this would replace the USB/midi adapter required for REW?


> Yes it will .

:sn:


----------



## terrydeal

John,

I recently purchased a Berhringer FBQ2496 after downloading REW. I have been using a ten yr old laptop and a
vintage RS 33-2050 to explore my system. When my budget recovers, I will buy a USB sound card and a USB/midi adapter. Recently, I have noticed a Tascam US-122MKII. It is an elaborate device with USB sound card capabilities plus, midi in & out and XLR mic inputs with phantom power. Would this device replace the USB/midi interface? It would surely replace a seperate mic/phantom power device when I can buy a calibrated mic.

Also, try as I may I cannot create the test tone CD mentionned else where in this site.

Thank you for REW!!! It promises to solve most sub woofer problems.

terrydeal

My system (all home designed & built) :

a pair of three-ways, 2-5 1/2 woofers, 2 dome mids & dome tweeter arranged symetricaly around tweeters.

a pair of RS 18s in 5 cu ft boxes.

an ONKYO 555

a SoundTech A-300 amp driven by an ESP project 71, a Linkwitz Transform Circuit.


----------



## LucaLombardi

Thanks


----------



## kamenoff

I was wondering if I could use the AV Processor noise generator? Thanks...


----------



## terrydeal

Since my posting on 2-1-2012I have been able to create those test tones. Just download REW and you will have a choice of white or pink noise. Go REW!


----------



## Inner Sound

many thanks!!!!


----------



## drumslinger

excellent tips, thank you sir.


----------



## perivar

Hi, 

I am one of those guys that hate doing the same manual work many times and right now I am annoyed that my long post was lost because when I posted my long post it contained a link which incidentally is illegal for the first five posts here!?

Anyway, enough ranting.

Because of the same reason that I hate doing boring things many times over, I created a little utility that basically takes REW EQ Filter files and converts them into a usable preset file for some VST EQ Plugins.
The reason is that for my little music production studio I needed to correct the room acoustics for mixing purposes.
So I needed to do something like this chap:
[Room Correction with Plugin and Measurement by DozerBeatz]





The current support is ReaEQ which is a free VST Plugin and FabFilter Pro-Q which is a commercial one.

The utility is a simple Windows tool called REWEQ2EQPreset and can be found here:
https://github.com/perivar/Code/downloads

Hopefully useful for more people than I.

Cheers,
Per Ivar


----------



## ALMFamily

Per,

Thanks for the tip. The reason we have a 5 post minimum is that is helps to deter spammers from our site. If you would like, you can use the post padding thread to get to 5 posts - it is located here.


----------



## ronsound

Hi Per Ivar,

Tried using your Room EQ filter converter. Followed your txt file for setup etc. Drop the filter .txt on the converter ... But nothing happens!

Ron.


----------



## perivar

Strange.
If you click and drag a equaliser filter format (exported as a text file), a preset file should be created in the same directory as where you clicked and dragged the file from, but with the extension *.ffp or *.fxp dependent on what plugin you chose. You copy that file to where the plugin stores it's preset files and you should be good to go.
Try to run the app as "Administrator" if it still doesn't work. (For Win7 and Vista I think).
If you still have problems, send me the equaliser filer text file and I will try to find out what's wrong.
Cheers,
Per Ivar


----------



## ronsound

perivar said:


> Strange.
> If you click and drag a equaliser filter format (exported as a text file), a preset file should be created in the same directory as where you clicked and dragged the file from, but with the extension *.ffp or *.fxp dependent on what plugin you chose. You copy that file to where the plugin stores it's preset files and you should be good to go.
> Try to run the app as "Administrator" if it still doesn't work. (For Win7 and Vista I think).
> If you still have problems, send me the equaliser filer text file and I will try to find out what's wrong.
> Cheers,
> Per Ivar


Hi Per Ivar,

Please find REW filter export as TXT
View attachment testfr.txt


Thanks,
Ron.


----------



## wiz561

I just tried the REW EQ to VST EQ and same thing happens, where it does nothing. I tried to 'run as administrator', and when I drag the file over to the program, I get a "DO NOT" sign (circular with a line through it).

I'm running it on a Windows 7 64-bit VM. Does it need to be 32 bit?


----------



## ronsound

wiz561 said:


> I just tried the REW EQ to VST EQ and same thing happens, where it does nothing. I tried to 'run as administrator', and when I drag the file over to the program, I get a "DO NOT" sign (circular with a line through it).
> 
> I'm running it on a Windows 7 64-bit VM. Does it need to be 32 bit?



I am getting the same result with Win 8 Pro 32bit

In the same boat Ron.


----------



## Muser

Not sure if this is a dead thread (certainly old), but I get a txt file, but when I try to export it to Minidsp, it wants another file format .xml. 

What am I doing wrong? In advance, thanks.

Larry


----------



## perivar

I think the reason the converter doesn't work is that you gentlemen are missing the microsoft .net framework that needs to be installed for it to work.
http://www.microsoft.com/net/download/

Can you please try and see if this fixes the issue?


----------



## sikus

Hello, great! I was looking to create an utility like that and you did it 

I'm having the same problem, when dragging nothing happens.

I have opened the project in Visual Studio and there are 2 missing files: AudioVSTToolbox\CommonUtils\BinaryFile.cs and AudioVSTToolbox\CommonUtils\FXP.cs

I removed them from project to see what happens and, of course, it says they are missing. But it seems another one is missing: 'CommonUtils' namespace could not be found.


----------



## perivar

sikus said:


> Hello, great! I was looking to create an utility like that and you did it
> 
> I'm having the same problem, when dragging nothing happens.
> 
> I have opened the project in Visual Studio and there are 2 missing files: AudioVSTToolbox\CommonUtils\BinaryFile.cs and AudioVSTToolbox\CommonUtils\FXP.cs
> 
> I removed them from project to see what happens and, of course, it says they are missing. But it seems another one is missing: 'CommonUtils' namespace could not be found.


Strange, I just don't understand why this doesn't work out of the box for you guys when it works on both my PC's. So if you can find out why, it's perfect.

It seems you have already found out but you can find the project here:
https://github.com/perivar/Code/tree/master/REWEQ2EQPreset

And all the common (missing files) here:
https://github.com/perivar/AudioVSTToolbox/tree/master/CommonUtils

Good luck.


----------



## sikus

Ok, thanks.


----------



## sikus

I need 5 messages because it thinks my next post is a Web address


----------



## sikus

New edit after more investigations.

I think I have found something (at least it works for me). Perhaps it's the REW export format (mine is 5.01 from txt file) that is different and the regex in REWEQ.cs doesn't work.

You can try in REWEQ.cs:
line 13: 


> private static Regex digitsAndCommasOnly = new Regex(@"[^\d.]");


line 34: 


> regexpPattern = @"^Filter\s+\d+:\s(\w+)\s+(\w+)\s+Fc\s+([\D\d.]+) Hz Gain\s+([\d.-]+) dB Q\s+([\d.]+)$";


It works under Windows XP but, not under Windows 8. Perhaps a problem related to OS culture (so, it could work for you) with Double.Parse() in .NET. I have sent a PM to perivar.

Maybe REW exports txt files depending on your OS culture. That's why some have "," and others have "."?

Edit (again): I have tested in another Windows 8 and it works. FYI, the problem seems to be in Double.Parse(), Double.TryParse() returns False and 0 and crash. Convert.ToDouble() same crash. The problem seems to be somewhere in .NET
In conclusion, if the regex is correct and it doesn't work, try in another installation of Windows XP/7/8


----------



## perivar

Hi Sikus, You were right!

I have not considered the fact that the REW output file uses the current regional locale for it's decimal separator. Now the tool is updated and should work better.
I will upload the tool somewhere later tonight (gitub has disabled hosting executables).

Per Ivar


----------



## perivar

The updates releases of the REWEQ2EQPreset tool can be found here:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/reweq2eqpreset/


----------



## asere

Not sure if I'm on the right thread but for REW if I use only an spl meter what kind if info can I get on the sub?


----------



## hoosiertom

Thanks for the tips. I'm looking forward to useing it soon.


----------



## bartman69

Hello Folks and Thank You for the tips. I am a small studio owner searching for the most effective way to calibrate my studio monitors to my room. Short of the expensive treatment option. I look forward to browsing through the forum and discovering new tips and ideas.


----------



## bartman69

One thing I've come across is that upon initial measurement it gives me the signal too low at -90.3 db over and over again no matter how much I boost reference mic input or master volume. This of course after setting soundcard preferences to match my setup and checking to make sure the speakers (rather than subwoofer) was selected. "Check levels"...level is low -129.4. It isn't low I'm sure, it doesn't seem to be responding to the dbx reference mic set at the listener position.


----------



## JohnM

bartman69 said:


> One thing I've come across is that upon initial measurement it gives me the signal too low at -90.3 db over and over again no matter how much I boost reference mic input or master volume.


That indicates REW isn't getting a signal to measure. Could be that in the soundcard preferences REW has been told to use the other channel, or you are on a Mac and using a Firewire or multichannel USB card (in which case you need to check the sticky thread on getting around Java problems on OS X), or a wiring problem etc. In any event best starting a separate thread and including information about your setup rather than posting in the REW tips thread, I'll remove the posts from this thread in due course.


----------



## bartman69

Got it John, Thank You! Yes a Mac. I'll look into it further here in a bit. I briefly went over some of the help menu but apparently missed it. Not uncommon these days! :foottap:


----------



## tusoli5

Thanks for keeping it so up to date!


----------



## sledge

Hi Guys.
I am new here so please excuse me if this tip was mentioned in a different thread (but thread with tips for REW is here). Please also excuse my english 

My tip is for quick calibration of the SPL in REW with digital multimeter and microphone with known sensitivity in V/Pa (and cable of course). Calibration enables you to measure characteristics in absolute values and for example measure the loudspeakers distortion acording to SPL...

1) Run REW generator, set frequency 100 Hz (area where almost each digital multimeter has maximum accuracy), level as desired and mic gain as desired
2) Measure the voltage level at the output (or input of the microphone)
3) Calculate the SPL corresponding to measured voltage as follows:
Equivavelnt SPL = 20*log(Voltage measured/mic sensitivity) + 94 dB

example:
SPL = 20*log(1.6 Volts / 0.010 V/Pa) + 94 dB = 138 dB

4) set the generator to 1 kHz (frequency where all curves are overlaping) and keep it runing
5) run the SPL meter and start calibration, chose "use the external signal"
6) into the field for SPL readout type the calculated level, e.g. 138 dB and confirm finish

Now you can measure in absolute values, because this calibration is used for all the measurements!

PS: I have noticed that digital level in dBFS are different in some application even if the electrical level is the same (asio and java drivers give the same values)....


----------



## xrk971

I have been using Holmimpulse in the past and just got REW a few days ago. Wow! What an amazing program! The setup was flawless and very easy - I got from install to measurements with a UMM-6 mic literally in minutes. I am starting to work on getting CSD plots and decay data but not sure how to setup the parameters to enable a good measurement as I seem to be measuring the room decay of several hundred milliseconds. How do I set the gating to enable looking at just stuff before 3 to 5 milliseconds? Sorry if this question has already been covered elsewhere.
Thanks,
xrk971


----------



## sledge

Hi xrk!
Try the IR windows icon (on the top between info and SPL meter). You can also change the default window lengths (and also Analysis dafaults) under Preferences - Analysis. There you can set up your favorite setup (window type and length, smoothing and many more)!

Enjoy


----------



## xrk971

OK, thanks. How far away from the driver should the mic be for a CSD measurement and what gate settings do you typically use?


----------



## JohnM

xrk971 said:


> I am starting to work on getting CSD plots and decay data but not sure how to setup the parameters to enable a good measurement as I seem to be measuring the room decay of several hundred milliseconds. How do I set the gating to enable looking at just stuff before 3 to 5 milliseconds?


Show the controls for the waterfall graph by clicking the gear icon at the top right of the graph, then set the Time Range, Window and Rise Time to suit the range you are interested in - e.g. 10 ms for time range and window and 1 ms for rise time are reasonable starting points if looking at driver behaviour.


----------



## xrk971

Thanks for the steps on how to do this. Do you have a recommendation for distance mic needs to be away from cone surface?


----------



## sledge

xrk971 said:


> OK, thanks. How far away from the driver should the mic be for a CSD measurement and what gate settings do you typically use?


Sorry for my misunderstanding, JohnM was right . Regarding the measurement distance - If you want to measure the whole loudspeaker, you should be in the "free field", which is further than the biggest dimension of the baffle (typically the diagonal)...
But for special purposes, as analysing the speaker at particular point, you can be closer. 

PS: the CSD Mode tick in the "Graph control" can be handy, but I belive that you have spotted that already.


----------



## mdanderson

Forgive this beginner question but can REW be run with my Oppo 105 player connected directly to my amps or does it have to be through a prepro? Thanks.

Matt


----------



## JohnM

mdanderson said:


> Forgive this beginner question but can REW be run with my Oppo 105 player connected directly to my amps


Yes, it could be run that way, the audio output from the computer would need to be connected to one of the Oppo's inputs so either via HDMI or a coaxial or optical digital audio connection.


----------



## mdanderson

JohnM said:


> Yes, it could be run that way, the audio output from the computer would need to be connected to one of the Oppo's inputs so either via HDMI or a coaxial or optical digital audio connection.


Thanks John. I tried hooking up my front channels directly to my 2channel amp and the results sounded really nice but when I hooked up the rest of my 7.1 system directly to my other amp, the results were not that good. I will probably just go back to the way I had things which is through my Emotiva UMC-200 prepro.

The main thing I am interested in with REW is looking at the frequency response of my dual subs. They sound really good right now but I have always been curious as to what is actually going on with them and my room. Thanks for the reply.

Matt


----------



## fishsage1

Hello , i,m also new here and hope i,m not asking for help in the wrong forum, i do apologize if thats so .
I have a Anthem D2v 3D running with the Arc room correction and 2 Danley DTS,10s connect to the Anthem via xls and then fed to 2 Behringer EP 4000 amps ,sounds good in music and movies.Arc does try to get the curve flat for the 2 subs but there is a big dip at around 45 Hz and it is this i would like to correct.
I have a new DSP 1124P ,a M audio midisport,and a Galaxy CM-140 and a HiTeC X-Mystique 7.1 Gold sound card. Never tried to get these in the chain .
There is so much information to read up on that it is a bit confusing at times ,i am no expert and would like to know the easiest way to let Rew trim my 2 subs to sound even better.
I would be very grateful if anyone could give me some advise.
Thanks so much .:help:


----------



## fishsage1

Heres a picture from Arc showing the dip for both the subs .
Thanks again anyone who can help .

Regards shaun


----------



## rgozzer

Thanks for the info. It's really appreciated.


----------



## steini0807

Please can someone tell me how to change in the legend ofthe "ALL SPL"-Window the naming from date to the name given in the graph window


----------



## jtalden

Change it in the "Measurements Panel". The legend of all the charts is then updated to the new name.


----------



## C-90

This tips thread will be very helpful to me when I get up and running with REW.
Thanks John & everyone.


----------



## SHNEE

Hello, I just got my Umik-1 Mic. I have two subs connected to two subouts and have been setup with Audyssey XT32/SubEQHT already. I would like to see the response of each sub as well as the two combined. I have never used REW before and I noticed that it does not seem to have selections for sub channel 1,2 and combined so what is the best way to do what I want to do? Thanks.


----------



## JohnM

Depends how you are connecting the test signal to the processor and how it handles redirection to the sub outputs. Might be as simple as switching off the sub you don't want playing to measure each individually.


----------



## SHNEE

Thanks John, I am using a 25' HDMI cable to connect the AVP. I was also guessing the way to do it is to turn one off at a time and then leave both on when doing the sweep. I just want to be sure if there isn't a proper or better way to do it. I am going to do just that and seee what it works.


----------



## SHNEE

Is there a way to use the 7 channel stereo mode to plot the overall response of all 7.2 channels so I can see when the low frequencies overlap among all speakers including the subwoofers? I am using HDMI output with the Umik-1. When I tried outputing say the front left channel, I would get the SL and SBL but not the right side speakers so the AVP is only downmixing one side. If I use RCA inputs I am sure I can just use a Y-cord but I don't know how to do it with HDMI. I just wonder if REW has a built in downmix feature.


----------



## JohnM

There is no downmix feature (REW is just controlling the channel selection, not doing any processing of the signal). You can output the signal on a second channel by selecting it as the timing reference output if you are using ASIO drivers.


----------



## SHNEE

JohnM said:


> There is no downmix feature (REW is just controlling the channel selection, not doing any processing of the signal). You can output the signal on a second channel by selecting it as the timing reference output if you are using ASIO drivers.


Thanks again, no idea what the timing reference is for as I am still new at this, but it did the trick for me to plot my all channel bass response.


----------



## mEon

Thank you John!!!


----------



## xxxx5

for chosing a specific channel to test with REW , use the new EqAPO 0.9 (search the thread) and use the new command Copy: in config.txt
ex: all my 5.1 channels are set to 0 except Rear Right which send the right channel
Copy: RL=.0 L=0. R=0. C=0. RR=L SUB=0.


----------



## SHNEE

To save a graph that is small enough to post, is capture the only way? Using capture, I find the text font size on the axis almost twoo small to read but I cannot find a way to enlarge them.


----------



## JohnM

The graph font size can be increased in the View preferences (REW must be restarted to apply any changes to the font size). I suspect you have REW full screen and so your graph is being scaled down a lot, an alternative is to resize the REW window so the graph is closer to the size you want and doesn't need as much scaling.


----------



## SHNEE

JohnM said:


> The graph font size can be increased in the View preferences (REW must be restarted to apply any changes to the font size). I suspect you have REW full screen and so your graph is being scaled down a lot, an alternative is to resize the REW window so the graph is closer to the size you want and doesn't need as much scaling.


Thanks, I did try that before but didn't know it had to be restarted to take effect.


----------



## SHNEE

Hello John, are those "distortion" figures" accurate? I know they are at the mercy of the mic, sound cards, and the AVP, AVR etc., but are they other than those external factors, how accurate are the THDs shown by clicking the distortion tab? On thing I noticed was that they didn't seem consistent. Repeating "measure" would yield different THD figures, somethings consistently high, other times low.


----------



## Studioonthebayou

thanks


----------



## JohnM

SHNEE said:


> Hello John, are those "distortion" figures" accurate?


Yes


> Repeating "measure" would yield different THD figures, somethings consistently high, other times low.


If successive measurements don't give repeatable results something is wrong with the measurement setup, which you should track down. Better starting a separate thread for that.


----------



## SHNEE

Thanks John, I started a new thread, hopefully I did it right.


----------



## Propoggio

How do I get AISO4ALL to work with REW v22???


----------



## mollie

Thanx J. Very handy


----------



## Steve Piazzo

thanks for the tips for rew


----------



## Lumen

JohnM said:


> I thought a few tips on REW V5 might be in order, I'll start with some people may not have come across. Feel free to add any tips of your own.
> <SNIP>
> Move between measurements with Alt+UP and Alt+DOWN, go directly to a specific measurement with ALT+1 or 2 or 3…9
> Move between graphs with Ctrl+LEFT and Ctrl+RIGHT, go directly to a specific graph with Ctrl+1 or 2 or 3…9
> <SNIP>


Hi John, you're REW tool is the greatest, man!!! How do you keep up? :TT

I had some trouble getting either of the above very desirable features to work. Are they only active from a certain window or part of the screen? TIA


----------



## JohnM

The shortcut keys can be a bit temperamental sometimes, they seem to get swallowed by the OS on occasion for no obvious reason, and some are used by the OS for other things - for example, on OS X the ctrl+left/right keys are used to switch workspaces so they never get to REW. They usually work though, at least on Windows and OS X with the latest REW beta (I don't have an original V5 install to try right now).


----------



## viki_v2

Hello John
Can you kindly tell the difference between Umik-1 + Rew and Omnimic v2.

I have been through all the trouble of Having external sound card + MIc Preamp+Amplifier + MIc and had only light success.

What ever I have read till now makes the combination of Rew and Umik-1 too good to believe.

I have Omnimic in parts express Cart but have not yet purchased just bcos this reason.


----------



## JohnM

I have no experience of Omnimic so can't really comment.


----------



## alpenpoint

Hi,

REW v24 dont work with Asio4all 2.12. OS=Windows 8.1 64bit.
The System crashed and shutdown.
Any Idea?

thanks for this great Programm, Alpi


----------



## JohnM

alpenpoint said:


> REW v24 dont work with Asio4all 2.12. OS=Windows 8.1 64bit.
> The System crashed and shutdown.
> Any Idea?


Afraid not, I've just tried ASIO4All 2.12 with beta 24 and it worked OK for me on Win 8.1 64-bit, using both the 32-bit and 64-bit JREs.


----------



## marius-d

thank you for the tips :T


----------



## SHNEE

Hello John, I have not used REW for a while and forgotten something. I am using a Umik Mic and have a cal file. Do I use the same cal. file on the soundcard tab? It let me use the same file on both the soundcard and the Mic/Meter tabs but leaving the soundcard page blank yielded slightly different frequency response in the high frequencies.


----------



## JohnM

SHNEE said:


> I am using a Umik Mic and have a cal file. Do I use the same cal. file on the soundcard tab?


No, the mic cal file is only for the mic, otherwise you are applying the cal twice.


----------



## SHNEE

Thanks John, that explains why the two graphs were slightly different in the high frequencies. Another quick question, how I do I change the color of the curves? If I displayed more than one on the screen, they often had the same color. I managed to change them on the "View" tab and fooled around with the "trace colors" but I really didn't know if I did it right because the results seemed random each time regardless of the color I clicked on. For example, am I supposed to click on set default colors after click on a color of the "choose a color" pop up chart?


----------



## JohnM

You can change the colour of any individual trace by clicking on the icon that looks like a paintbrush on the measurement panel. The default colours for new and existing measurements can be restored by clicking on Set Default Colours. If "Save trace colour with measurement" is selected on the view screen the colour a measurement used is saved in the mdat file and restored when it is next loaded, if that is not selected measurements loaded from file will use the next available colour from the View preferences list.


----------



## MUG_Mart

I've been told tat you authored a very fine transient response measuring waterfall program. Ever since I've first seen a waterfall plot (_which fully appreciate_) I wanted to see a 3-D graph examining steady-state response where the temporal axis was replaced by frequencies output for every frequency generated tone input. Has your microphone capable of a real-time fast-Fourier-transform analysis? Perhaps, it would read easier if the output frequencies were normalized by dividing by their respective input frequency & label it, “harmonics”.

I've heard so many speakers that make noise at frequencies that ear very little resemblance to the signal, especially at real-bass & super-treble extremities. It'd be nice to see what I hear. Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## ustas-sib

Hello John.

First of all I want to say thank you for the unique great job. 

Sorry, I write in this thread, but I was unable to find a topic for suggestions to the author of the program. I would like to see a button or check box "always on top" in RTA program window, it will be very useful function when make real time fine tuning with DSP control programs. Also, it was, would be very cool to control the transparency of program windows. Can you add more XO types for EQ window, for now is not clear what type of filter (BW, LR) is used in the program. Also, in EQ window will be useful function for add more one "HF Fall slope" function for modeling B&O psychoacoustic curve. Can you add more features for EQ, for LP and HP filter types will useful gain and Q control also (miniDSP like filter). And I think that in your plans a writing some for generate correction filters for common system phase/response correction (DRC). That would be absolutely great all-in-one software!

With Best regards,
Pavel.


----------



## ramonnavarro

Friends Forum:

My English is very bad, I apologize for that. I will thank you to inform me if REW V5.1 works well with external "USB Focusrite Scarlett Blast Solo" and "microphone Behringer ECM8000".

Grateful for your help, greets

Ramon : dontknow:


----------



## Sleiven

I have Rew 5.0 installed and want to upgrade to 5.14. But I am afraid that my files and CAL files will be lost if i just download and install 5.14 on top of 5.0. Can someone please advice on how to upgrade to a later version without loosing anything?
Best regards
Sleiven


----------



## JohnM

Upgrading has no effect on your existing measurement or cal files.


----------



## bentoronto

I compared REW white noise RTA plot compared to REW runs, with 1/12 smoothing. Don't know which plot validates which, both are, to my old researcher eyes, amazingly close. The upper trace is a sine run and the lower is white noise RTA, under 200 Hz to above 10kHz. Somewhat more convenient to do white noise runs, just a few seconds at upper frequencies and you can fool with your EQ in real-time.
Thanks, John, great tool.
Ben


----------



## JohnM

Pink PN is probably a better solution for real time EQ, with the RTA on an RTA setting rather than Spectrum. No averaging required.


----------



## bentoronto

Thanks for noise suggestion.

Would the sweep or the noise RTA be less influenced by the contribution of room reflections? And suggestions for appropriate time windows?

Thanks.
Ben


----------



## JohnM

To window out reflections requires an impulse response, so a sweep measurement. The width depends on the time to the reflection(s) to be removed, which in turn depends on how far you can place the speaker from all surfaces (including floor and ceiling). Best measuring suspended outside for an approximation to anechoic when suitably windowed.


----------



## tomafx

Hi ... sorry if this has been asked elsewhere, I've been searching and can't find it. How can I use REW to set the speaker distances on my surround pre-amp and also to make sure the polarity of my center speaker is right? I did the loopback calibration, and measured group delay (see attached graphs of left speaker and center). Not sure if this is close enough?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## tomafx

OK, I didn't have loopback as a timing reference enabled in the analysis section, so did that and looped back the 2nd channel (btw - any way to verify that the loopback is actually working? When I run soundcard calibration it always uses the measurement channel).

Now looking at the IRs for center and left speakers (with loopback reference timing enabled), here's what I get. Not a clear peak ... and it seems to start around zero for the left speaker, but quite negative delay for the center ... not sure what to do with that?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## JohnM

There is a thread on checking polarity here.

If you use the % FS scale the peaks will be easier to see. The centre measurement looks like there are two speakers playing as there are two peaks of the same level. When using loopback as a timing reference it would be very strange to have negative timings assuming outputs and inputs are on the same soundcard - difficult to see how a signal through the speaker could arrive earlier than a direct wired connection at the soundcard. Perhaps you should explain exactly how you have things wired up, preferably by starting a thread just for this since it doesn't really have any to do with the REW V5 tips.


----------



## tomafx

John - thanks for the input and the link, very helpful. Let me start a separate thread ... 
Thanks again
Tom


----------



## SHNEE

From my Audyssey on vs off graphs below, do you expert think the results are good enough, or more information is needed? Thank you in advance.


----------



## willis7469

Hi shnee(I know you by another name lol). By "good enough", do mean flat enough? I've never known the phase information to be terribly useful, but the freq graph looks really nice to me. Curious, why you're measuring in 7ch stereo. I would think that could add combing, or other phase issues that would be irrelevant during actual listening. I would also prefer a house curve over flat.


----------



## SHNEE

Haha, I think I know you from the other forum too. Thanks to REW, I have collected numerous graphs for my several setups including the two channel ones. I thought the HT setup was good enough based on the freq response graphs, so I have been too lazy to do try any manual adjustments after Audyssey. So yes, to me good enough means flat enough, though I do understand the waterfall graphs should be looked at too to see that decay times are not a problem. That may change because I have just been told by TheWarrior that I should pay attention to the phase graphs as well. That's something I never thought would make much difference in a real room playing real music, 99% movies in that room too and that's why I focused on getting the flattest response for 7 channel. I used 7 CH stereo for taking measurements only. 

I thought maybe someone like JohnM or other resident experts here wouldn't mind enlightening me on whether the phase graphs indicate something of significance. I always assumed Audyssey had to do the balancing act, such that something could be made worse but the overall results would be better. All I can see from my REW graphs is that it has improved the frequency response from 10-110 Hz, a touch worse between 115-200 hz and didn't do much above 200 Hz. I don't know if it made the phase and decay times audibly better or worse as I am not 100% sure that I interpret the graphs correctly.


----------



## willis7469

I'm sure John, Wayne,(not john Wayne lol), or jtalden will pop in sooner or later and give a more expert opinion. As far as ringing goes, my understanding is once you get driver control to a certain level, i.e: quality subwoofers, bass traps are the way to handle that. It does look like 35 and 55hz(ish) are the worst for ringing, but I am not very well versed on waterfalls so... sure the guys will give you plenty of help. I kinda just wanted to not let your post sit. I think you'd be good here. I'll see you over there. Lol


----------



## PUREPURE

Hello !
I'm new member. I download V5.0 and worked good......Thanks!
Try to download V5.01 BETA and everytime I try to run the program my PC is shut down. Help Please.

Regards,
Iggy


----------



## JohnM

5.01 beta is an 8-year old version for macs running OS X 10.4 - 10.6 Iggy, the current REW versions are at http://www.roomeqwizard.com


----------



## PUREPURE

Thank You Very Much John ,
I will try that and let you know how it turn out.

Regards,
Iggy


----------

